# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verlies van kleefstof leidt - Brabants Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Verlies van kleefstof leidt*
*Brabants Dagblad -** 3 uur geleden*
AMSTERDAM (ANP) - Een eiwit dat er voor zorgt dat cellen aan elkaar kleven, ligt ten grondslag aan een agressief type borstkanker. Dat schrijven onderzoekers Patrick Derksen en Jos Jonkers in het wetenschappelijk *...* 
Verlies van eiwit kan leiden tot agressieve type borstkanker Blik op Nieuws
Verlies van kleefstof leidt tot borstkanker Algemeen Dagblad
*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

